# Feeding peanuts to pigeons



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Feeding raw Spanish peanuts to pigeons is a sure fire way to make them tame. Click here to watch a short video on feeding them to your pigeons.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine go bazerk over them!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You mentioned rape seed being good for the birds. I can't find the article, but Cornell U along with a big University in Europe did a study on pigeons and feed. They say rape seed or canola as we know it is not good for pigeons. I just wish I could find the report so I could post it.
Dave


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> You mentioned rape seed being good for the birds. I can't find the article, but Cornell U along with a big University in Europe did a study on pigeons and feed. They say rape seed or canola as we know it is not good for pigeons. I just wish I could find the report so I could post it.
> Dave


I race pigeons and I give Rape seed to my race birds in small amounts. Rape is what we call hot meaning to much is not good for the birds but a little bit does wonders for them. Because its high in fat the birds love it and it helps keep their weight up.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That could be true but that's is not the way the study made it sound. Some thing about it impairs the liver distribution of the fat.
Dave


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

To much of a good thing can be harmful! I've never heard that Rape is not good for pigeons. I have heard that giving to much of it is bad. Most Belgian pigeon treat mixes use Rape in small quantities and if it was bad you'd think they wouldn't put it in their feed.

Have you tried Googling the article or calling the University?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not that good on my PC but I will try to find it.
Dave


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> I race pigeons and I give Rape seed to my race birds in small amounts. Rape is what we call hot meaning to much is not good for the birds but a little bit does wonders for them. Because its high in fat the birds love it and it helps keep their weight up.


Pigeons metabolize fat in a totally different way than mammals. Too much is not good for them and Crazy Pete is correct. You might want to study pigeon nutrition and their physiology. Take care.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> To much of a good thing can be harmful! I've never heard that Rape is not good for pigeons. I have heard that giving to much of it is bad. Most Belgian pigeon treat mixes use Rape in small quantities and if it was bad you'd think they wouldn't put it in their feed.
> 
> Have you tried Googling the article or calling the University?


I may have fed it with my birds as well and I didn't see any ill effects. But, obviously it is a supplement type for me and not their main feed.

I must admit that I have watched your videos in Youtube and I learned a lot from it. I just want to say 'thanks'.

rod


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

My pijies have lots of peanuts in the winter, to keep them fat and warm. its getting colder,, but I think i'll switch back to my summer mix and put everyone inside my room, because their water freezes in less than an hour!


----------

